# Changing leisure batteries



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi, I need to change both batteries on Rapido 891m with solar panels fitted. Question is what do I need to disconnect/switch off before replacing them? It's got mppt controller. Any help appreciated


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Not sure if you need to turn anything off. Just disconnect the 'neg' post first and then remove the batteries. You are likely to lose the radio memory and it could ask for the code to turn it on again.


Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If you have a fuse fitted to the solar panels safety would have that pulled first to prevent them generating power. Not a great risk.

Disconnecting the vehicle battery as well as the leisure battery which is what Ray is suggesting (I think) may be belt braces and a piece of string but the vehicle battery (from which many if not most radios are powered) will not be affected by changing the leisure batteries from my experience.

By disconnecting the negative battery connection first you are breaking any possible short if you happen to touch a metal spanner from the positive to any part of the vehicle metalwork. That to me is safe. Made safer by disconnecting the solar panels as suggested first so there is no possibility of a short circuit damaging any electronic component.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry Dave I just saw both batteries and assumed house and chassis.


Ray.


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks guys, just have to dig deep to pay for them.


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Just confirming what the guys have said, that the solar panel must be isolated. There are two reasons.


Firstly, if it's not disconnected the posative terminal (+) connected to your leisure battery(ies) will remain "live" and if in contact with anything metal (-) could cause a "sparky" situation.


Secondly, appararently it can seriously damage the controller.


Mick


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi

have a look at the varta lfd batteries

a lot of us have the lfd 90 as they do come recommended and they can be found for under £100 each


barry


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

daveil said:


> Thanks guys, just have to dig deep to pay for them.


Have a look at Tanya batteries - excellent service and price and their next day delivery is as it says on the tin....

https://www.tayna.co.uk/leisure-batteries/varta/

We have used them and strongly recommend them.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

When i had a Steca controller these were the instructions for connecting and unconnecting.Observe the following connection sequence when commissioning the
system:
1. Connect the battery to the charge controller – plus and minus.
2. Connect the photovoltaic modules to the charge controller – plus and
minus.
3. Connect the load to the charge controller – plus and minus.
Follow the reverse procedure when uninstalling!
Note: If you do not follow the correct connection sequence, automatic
adjustment for 12 V / 24 V systems will not work correctly and the battery
can be damaged!


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

Things have just got complicated, where do you isolate solar panels?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

As I said if there is a fuse in the feed from the solar panels pull it out (it is probably in the positive feed), if not then disconnect the feed from the solar panels to the controller - that will accomplish the same thing. 

For safety if you disconnect the wire if possible wrap the end of the wire with insulating (PVC) tape just to make sure it cannot touch anything - if you pull a fuse that is not needed.

Doing that isolates the panel I.e. breaks the circuit which is what you need to do.


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

If you’re going belt & braces spread a blanket over the solar panels.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Like powerplus I also bought a pair of Varta LFD90's after recommendations on here and reading this excellent review: http://www.aandncaravanservices.co.uk/battery-technology.php

Tayna & Battery megastore both sell these for around £95 plus delivery.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

You could just disconnect from the solar regulator if you haven’t got any other joints. When I disconnect mine I do it at night, so no charge being produced because you’re not supposed to disconnect solar panels under load, save going up on roof and covering them.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The simplest way is to:-

Disconnect the panel + only at the controller, the - can't do much on its own, disconnection is less important.
No need to touch the LBs + on the controller. Leave it connected as you are already disconnecting it at the other end, at the LBs

Re-connect the + at the controller to the panel.

I get mine here, been using them for 10 years with no problems, I swap vans for fun and always upgrade to these.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DEAL-PAI...E-BATTERIES-/111278856252?hash=item19e8bc983c


----------

